# One for Mopac



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Mopac, you need to visit the casino so that you can buy this one!:laugh::laugh::laugh: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-F...874cb839e74c7d85cf68a640957839&frcectupt=true


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I am heading to casino in about 10 minutes. I have over 200.00 of free slot play
to use, I have a free buffet, and some kind of free gift all for today only so I have to go.
They know all they have to do is get me there. I tried your ebay link and it is not working for me. I will be back in a few hours and will check your link again.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That set is not worth 4 figures. The paper is at best a 5, the equipment looks like a 6 grade and the set is missing all the parts and accessories packed in the set box. Since the set box has a legible number but the end flaps appear missing from the individual boxes I guess someone will actually pay $1,200 for it.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

AmFlyer said:


> That set is not worth 4 figures. The paper is at best a 5, the equipment looks like a 6 grade and the set is missing all the parts and accessories packed in the set box. Since the set box has a legible number but the end flaps appear missing from the individual boxes I guess someone will actually pay $1,200 for it.


Tom, if you have to ask how much it cost, then you can't afford it!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The link is still not working for me. I guess Tom sees it. If its 4 figures I can't afford it.
Lost my *** at the casino. Lost all the free money and a bunch of my money.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A fool and his money are soon parted...:thumbsup:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> The link is still not working for me. I guess Tom sees it. If its 4 figures I can't afford it.
> Lost my *** at the casino. Lost all the free money and a bunch of my money.


I know only too much how you must feel. hwell: I use to live in Wendover Nevada and gambled everyday at lunch time. Did I say dumb?:smokin:

Sorry about the link.:laugh:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe for the best you cannot open the links. The seller has a buy it now price of a nickle less than $6,000. Maybe for an MSOB set, if one of those even exists.
I have more than enough hobbies and vices that cost a lot of money so it is a good thing casinos and gambling do not call me. We have more than our share of horse tracks, card parlors and Indian Casinos here in SoCal.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2019)

Mopac,

If you still want to see it do a search on ebay for:
AMERICAN FLYER 20475 MISSOURI PACIFIC EAGLE DIESEL

Relisted and still for sale if your luck has changed. Good luck.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just buy the re-issued set...I had the 1963-64 original set when I was a kid.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the reissue set and happy with that. How could someone with my screen name not have one? I really miss the real Missouri Pacific railroad. At one time it had more locomotives than UP did. I have a few VHS tapes I recorded with my cam recorder of the Mo Pac. I have a bunch of HO Mo Pac. Over 30 locomotives and who knows how much rolling stock. My younger son and me did a lot of train watching in the late 70s. He could not care less about trains now.


----------

